# Please Take a Moment to READ THIS



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You may have noticed that I've cleaned up the top of the support forum here in preparation for the L211 download. If all goes well tonight, you will probably see this very soon.

In preparation for the new software, please take a moment to read the posting rules of the 921 Bug Reports Forum again (or for all of our new 921 users, please read them for the first time). Since L188 downloaded, I've been a little lax in what I've allowed to be posted there. But, with the immensity of the upcoming release, I will be instuting the rules once again. That means, if you posts don't follow the rules, they will be moved to the "Soon to be Deleted" forum, where they will be deleted a week later. The rules are contained in the Announcement post at the top of the 921 Support Forum and at the top of the 921 Bug Reports Forum.

Thanks for your cooporation with this. It will make my job much easier, and will guarantee that the Eldon folks will see what you want them to see.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Yea!

*keeps his fingers crossed*


----------

